# vinegar



## gird123 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would like to try making some vinegar. I have been reading some threads, but I'm struggling finding the info i want.

If i use a wine with 14% abv what will by acid content be? I assume i can test the acidity with my t.a. kit i use for wine making or could it contaminate? 

I have the soon to be vinegar in a different location in the house. Is this ok.

I just poured some wine that was a little to acidic into a jar and added apple cider vinegar. Will this work. 

Thank you,

Nate


----------



## buddy (Apr 7, 2011)

That's how I make my vinegar. The 14% alcohol will make a vinegar that is stronger than the commercial vinegar but I don't know what the percentage of acidic acid will be.
As far as using the apple cider vinegar as a starter, any vinegar will do as long as the bacteria is still active. The vinegar should be unpasteurized and not sulfated.


----------

